# Standing while doing MBLD



## abunickabhi (Nov 8, 2022)

What do you guys think about standing and doing multi blind?

Pros:


1. Easier to large attempts where lot of movement is required.
2. More blood circulation which helps mind stay more awake.
3. Easier to make actions in our memo as we are in standing position.
4. No need of expensive chair with wheels.

Cons:

1. It is tiring as we spend more energy while standing.
2. A lot of cubes are out of reach when we pick them for memo or recall.
3. Organizers may not have table size or other arrangement to make standing comfortable.


----------

